# MAC Os Apps for Theater



## AxlD (Apr 4, 2014)

I recently bought a Macbook Pro

and i was wondering

For people that own a Macbook or iMac

What programs do you use for your Theater? 

im looking to install applications on here to make it sorta a Theater based laptop that i can use for Lighting and Sound things


----------



## TheaterEd (Apr 4, 2014)

If you don't have it already, http://figure53.com/qlab/

Also you can check 
http://www.controlbooth.com/wiki/?t...-iPad-Apps-for-Theatre&highlight=favorite+app


----------



## Joshualangman (Apr 25, 2014)

Caffeine
SoundSource
DisplayMenu
QLab
QCart
Screen Blacker
Nocturne
Isadora
Keynote
LX Console
Airfoil
Any content-creation apps for sound, video, drafting


----------

